
5 Views on Rethinking How You Save for Retirement - srameshc
http://blogs.wsj.com/briefly/2016/07/18/5-views-on-rethinking-how-you-save-for-retirement/
======
jacobtr
Good summary of sequence risk near the bottom (i.e. where bad variance in the
stock market at the beginning of your retirement may screw you over
disproportionately).

